# Anybody cringe when they see this ?



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

*Kill me
I see this all the time sadly. I was at a store and some guy kept buying his son goldfish, and I asked why he bought so many, he told me they kept dying. I told him that he needed a larger tank, because (Obviously) he put them in a bowl. He told my "They only grow to the size of the tank" and left. I died inside that day.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

The GMO Glofish is one that makes me cringe sometimes. I was in a mom and pop store and saw that they are now producing GloFish tiger barbs. It looks like the high prices and high demand for these fish are leading breeders to start breed other types of GloFish. We'll probably see a GloFish goldfish pretty soon. It is really sad that they have to resort to genetically modified fish to generate sales and profit.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I almost think their funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji26] 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Glofish is only fish that has been patented. The extra $5 per fish is going to the lab that developed using color markers in test animals.

Its scary that this could be used on a human embroy to create a real blue man.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Glofish were created for a genuine reason, to detect pollutants and express color in the presence of them, but now they are a hype fish to have.


----------



## MsJenny (Aug 21, 2017)

I've read and heard contradicting stories about Glowfish. I've read that they their color is natural not dyed. Then I was watching YouTube video, an employee at a LFS was being interviewed and he said the Glowfish lose their color after some months because they're dyed. What's the truth!?


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

MsJenny said:


> I've read and heard contradicting stories about Glowfish. I've read that they their color is natural not dyed. Then I was watching YouTube video, an employee at a LFS was being interviewed and he said the Glowfish lose their color after some months because they're dyed. What's the truth!?


they are genetically moified with jellyfish proteins that make them that color


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

One good thing about glowfish, they put painted glassfish out of business.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

MsJenny said:


> I've read and heard contradicting stories about Glowfish. I've read that they their color is natural not dyed. Then I was watching YouTube video, an employee at a LFS was being interviewed and he said the Glowfish lose their color after some months because they're dyed. What's the truth!?


Seems like stories (and fish) are getting mixed, but most importantly, the color of glofish is not natural at all.

With glofish, they are genetically modified using protein genes from other animals (jellyfish, sea pansy, sea anemone, and a variety of corals) that have fluorescent abilities. This gene mixing takes place once, and fish that breed will carry the genes. That is about the only "natural" thing going on with glofish. 

Before glofish there were (and still are) several other ways that people colored fish. Injecting with ink, dissolving a fishes slime coat and dying, and laser tattooing were some of the worst. 

Here are two links to get you started on any research you choose to do. If you look up the terms in these links, you'll find many photos of glofish and other dyed/injected/tattooed fish. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GloFish
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Painted_fish


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

And because they are patented they are illegal to breed them without being licensed by the company.


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

The tricky thing is the way they use the word "natural". No, they are not found that way in nature (which is what I consider "natural"), but it *is* in their actual genetic code now (as opposed to the ink injected fish) so they are born and bred that way, therefore the brand calls them "natural".


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

So what happens if your glofish spawn in your aquarium?
is it okay to raise them yourself or should you just destroy the babies?

I have never kept them and I probably never will. they appear to appeal to the neon colored gravel crowd (aka children)

A lot of people don't realize those images are just made to make the product look good. 99% of those images are shopped and more often than not the animals are way larger than they actually grow. they just get some nice licensed images of tropical fish and paste them in the tank and call it a day.
It`s like that feeling you get when you order something online and it arrives at about half the expected size lol.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

rafini said:


> So what happens if your glofish spawn in your aquarium?
> is it okay to raise them yourself or should you just destroy the babies?
> 
> I have never kept them and I probably never will. they appear to appeal to the neon colored gravel crowd (aka children)
> ...


I disagree, the fish in the photo's are close to scale.(Note fin rot already beginning).
It is normally the object that they wish to make look larger like cheeseburger's in commercial's.
In this case,,the object's(bowl's) look smaller while fishes appear to be bout right on.
They should have used smaller fish to make the tiny death traps appear larger.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

roadmaster said:


> I disagree, the fish in the photo's are close to scale.(Note fin rot already beginning).
> 
> It is normally the object that they wish to make look larger like cheeseburger's in commercial's.
> 
> ...



Last line-----> LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

rafini said:


> ..A lot of people don't realize those images are just made to make the product look good..


This part I agree with. That's the whole idea and a big part of the reason people still put fish in these ridiculous containers. 

I like this one. 










It's a 1G with a divider. At least the platy is on the side with the filter so the betta can have all that extra room.

This one looks like fun too. 










I believe this entire contraption is 1G. So each Betta gets a generous 1/3G minus the displacement from the decor so lets just call it 1/4G. I love the caption on the box upper right corner "It's all about the fish"


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> This part I agree with. That's the whole idea and a big part of the reason people still put fish in these ridiculous containers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well isn't it all about the fish!!! I don't even thing a betta could even turn around very well in that tri falls one. Kind of sad what things are going to I guess, it's all about money instead of common sense.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Sadly these type of small death traps wind up in dorm room's,office desk's, all across the country, and this is what drives the demand for the beta's and perpetuates their continued abuse (small cups,bowl's,vases)
Will not be until folks' stop buying the fish in protest, that better care will be provided to those fishes sold.
There is no incentive now nor has there been in a few decades.


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> And because they are patented they are illegal to breed them without being licensed by the company.


It is not illegal for them to breed for you, it is illegal to breed them with the intent to sell them. If they spawn for you no laws have been broken, nor any licensing agreements infringed...

https://www.glofish.com/our-company/license-notice/



> 4. Intentional breeding and/or any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFish® fluorescent ornamental fish is strictly prohibited.
> 
> 5. Notwithstanding the foregoing, production of these fish is permitted for educational use by teachers and students in bona fide educational institutions, provided, however, that any sale, barter, or trade, of the offspring from such reproduction of these fish is strictly prohibited.


Keep in mind the same sort of prohibition applies to many trademarked and/or patented commercial cultivars/varieties of ornamental plants as well, many of the ones you see for sale at home improvement type stores are the same way...


I have four of these guys in a tank in my kid's room, and while they wouldn't be my personal choice, I see no problem with them. They are no worse than any other trademarked biological "product" as far as ethics go. They have almost completely eradicated the dyed/injected fish industry, and for that they have my thanks. The fact that their fluorescence has become a genetically inherited trait makes them a useful tool for teaching, and they are a great way to troll the flat-earth non-GMO science deniers that come visit :wink:


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> And because they are patented they are illegal to breed them without being licensed by the company.


Not exactly . . . 
Breeding glofish "is permitted for educational use by teachers and students in bona fide educational institutions" (aka schools). Outside of that, "Intentional breeding" _is_ strictly prohibited. But if glofish breed in your tank on their own, there is nothing the company can do about it. 



rafini said:


> So what happens if your glofish spawn in your aquarium? is it okay to raise them yourself or should you just destroy the babies?


You can let them breed (but you can't intentionally breed them) and you can keep and raise them up for your own enjoyment. However, they can't be put up for " sale, barter, or trade". 
Funny story . . . there is a guy who got around this, that sells fish and plants on Aquabid. He would sell a common plant for a higher price than normal and include "free genetically engineered fish" to the winning bidder. Thus, he couldn't get in trouble for putting the fish up for "sale, barter, or trade" since he was giving them away for free! lol 



roadmaster said:


> Sadly these type of small death traps wind up in dorm room's,office desk's, all across the country, and this is what drives the demand for the beta's and perpetuates their continued abuse (small cups,bowl's,vases)


I remember overhearing a college girl at a pet shop. She was talking to another college girl and she mentioned how her roommate kept a beta in a Jack Daniels bottle. Then she went on to brag that she kept her betta in a wine glass! They went on to say how it is ok since bettas live in puddles. What they didn't realize is that these "puddles" can be 20 feet across and a foot or more in depth.



SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I almost think their funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those "tanks" are totally cringe worthy, but I got something even better. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhvXC5zaGWk
This guy means well, but he is sooo uninformed! lol

And here is the link to back up what I said about glofish: https://www.glofish.com/our-company/license-notice/




.


----------



## lisals (Jun 21, 2017)

We have some tiger barb glofish. Other than the stupid price we paid for them... meh. To each their own.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Acro said:


> Not exactly . . .
> 
> Breeding glofish "is permitted for educational use by teachers and students in bona fide educational institutions" (aka schools). Outside of that, "Intentional breeding" _is_ strictly prohibited. But if glofish breed in your tank on their own, there is nothing the company can do about it.
> 
> ...




That video though, I'm just trying not to die inside. What's wrong with keeping betas in jack Daniel bottles ? 







LOL


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> That video though, I'm just trying not to die inside. What's wrong with keeping betas in jack Daniel bottles ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that video, I just _love_ how he sticky tapes a random piece of bush as décor. So many problems with what that guy was trying to do. lol

As for the photo you posted . . . seems that woman is halfway into emptying that giant bottle! Could keep a whole school of bettas in there (if only they wouldn't fight)! 



.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Lingwendil said:


> It is not illegal to breed them, it is illegal to breed them with the intent to sell them. If they spawn for you no laws have been broken, nor any licensing agreements infringed...
> 
> https://www.glofish.com/our-company/license-notice/
> 
> ...



It is in fact illegal to intentionally breed them as per your own quote. you see that and/or? Intentional breeding is in fact prohibited.

Intentional breeding *and/or* any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFish® fluorescent ornamental fish is strictly prohibited.


And that just went political. I am a guy who bases stuff in science yet can't stand GMO. You may want to edit that out before it gets reported.

Bump:


rafini said:


> So what happens if your glofish spawn in your aquarium?
> is it okay to raise them yourself or should you just destroy the babies?


If they spawn of their own accord there is nothing they can do. It is when you start feeding them heavy, live foods etc like you would do to get other fish to spawn where it becomes prohibited. And no, you don't have to have the intention of selling, trading etc. That and/or makes the intentional breeding one of the prohibited actions.

Intentional breeding and/or any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFish® fluorescent ornamental fish is strictly prohibited.


----------



## Syris (Jul 10, 2008)

yes, it makes me cringe.
Especially when I hear people say it would make a nice decoration. Fish are living animals not centerpieces to match your living room decor. :icon_roll


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Whats probably even worse was/is the practice of giving away goldfish/bettas as prizes at carnivals. The person who wins one probably didn't plan it and has nothing really setup to house it. I"m sure most of them don't last a week.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> Whats probably even worse was/is the practice of giving away goldfish/bettas as prizes at carnivals. The person who wins one probably didn't plan it and has nothing really setup to house it. I"m sure most of them don't last a week.


Flip side is I know a few that because of that stupid goldfish are now strong in the hobby. 

On a lot of farms the bettas are in fact kept in small containers.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Flip side is I know a few that because of that stupid goldfish are now strong in the hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> On a lot of farms the bettas are in fact kept in small containers.




I see tour point, I won 4 goldfish when I was around 7 years old and I spent hours around my house looking for the perfect "tank" it was a 1 1/2 gallon or so piggy bank that was see thru. I thought it was perfect, I put tap water in and we bought fish food. It was perfect, or so I thought. Long story short years later I have an ADA 120-P, and I am fairly confident in what I do in this hobby. It was my entry way into the hobby. The worst part about my first tank is that I put Orbeez needs in the water. I don't exactly thing it was the best for them. LOL [emoji23][emoji24][emoji120]


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> .. I won 4 goldfish when I was around 7 years old and I spent hours around my house looking for the perfect "tank" it was a 1 1/2 gallon or so piggy bank that was see thru. I thought it was perfect, I put tap water in and we bought fish food. It was perfect, or so I thought. Long story short years later I have an ADA 120-P, and I am fairly confident in what I do in this hobby. It was my entry way into the hobby[/IMG]


That's pretty much what most of them did. Put the fish in tap water. I can assure you the vast majority of those people did not end up eventually buying an ADA 120 or frequent a planted tank fish forum.


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> It is in fact illegal to intentionally breed them as per your own quote. you see that and/or? Intentional breeding is in fact prohibited.
> 
> Intentional breeding *and/or* any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFish® fluorescent ornamental fish is strictly prohibited.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I worded it wrong, having them breed for you is not illegal, but trying purposefully to breed them is, is what I was trying to get at. I've edited that post to better reflect what I was trying to say.

And political? I in no way was attempting to get political. Science is science. Science isn't politics, facts are facts. Politics is a strange world where facts found through science are twisted for many reasons, but that's not where I was going with it at all.



On the original topic, you guys remember Aquababies? The tiny "self contained" fish setups they used to sell at Wal-Mart and similar places? They claimed that it was a complete ecosystem (in about a quart of water!) 

AquaBabies Mini Aquariums - Care & Maint.

I remember half the things were dead at the store each time I looked at them. It sounds like they may still be around, but I've not seen them locally in years.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> That's pretty much what most of them did. Put the fish in tap water. I can assure you the vast majority of those people did not end up eventually buying an ADA 120 or frequent a planted tank fish forum.




Lol, very true


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> That's pretty much what most of them did. Put the fish in tap water. I can assure you the vast majority of those people did not end up eventually buying an ADA 120 or frequent a planted tank fish forum.


Haha if that were the case, ADA would have booths at every Fair and carnival in the country


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

KayakJimW said:


> Haha if that were the case, ADA would have booths at every Fair and carnival in the country


LOL, I could see it now. My title is ADA Sales Director - Carnival/Circus Distribution.


----------



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

I bought 12 green glo tiger barbs yesterday. I actually think they look kick ass. I had some a while back and as they get bigger the glo fades a bit but they still have awesome color to them. They kind of get a greenish gold color. Sure they're genetically modified but at least I'm not eating them like 1/2 of genetically modified foods at the grocery store. I bought a cucumber a while back and after 4 weeks it still looked fresh. I got a cucumber from my uncles garden and shriveled up in less then a week.


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

On a lark I bought 7 glow danios on sale. 5 weeks later I have just 2 left. 
I have a well established tank.
I wonder if others have bad luck keeping these expensive novelty fish alive?


----------



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

ustabefast said:


> On a lark I bought 7 glow danios on sale. 5 weeks later I have just 2 left.
> I have a well established tank.
> I wonder if others have bad luck keeping these expensive novelty fish alive?


I had my original group of glo tiger barbs for 6 months. I lost them when I put them into a tank that wasn't fully cycled. A lot of manufactured fish can be genetically weak and susceptible to illness. Like balloon rams and odd color variants. I suspect it's no different when it comes to glo fish.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Flip side is I know a few that because of that stupid goldfish are now strong in the hobby...


Me! My kid brought home a goldfish in a bowl from a carnival and of course it died. I said let's put a betta in there, thinking it would be okay (found plenty of stuff online that supported that idea). We learned quickly that it wasn't- and here I am.



Acro said:


> Those "tanks" are totally cringe worthy, but I got something even better.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhvXC5zaGWk
> This guy means well, but he is sooo uninformed! lol[/URL]
> 
> ...


Wow. I can't believe he 1) used a piece of _evergreen_ shrub and 2) used scotch tape to adhere it to a pebble? what?! plus everything else in that vid is ALL KINDS OF WRONG


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Lingwendil said:


> And political? I in no way was attempting to get political. Science is science. Science isn't politics, facts are facts. Politics is a strange world where facts found through science are twisted for many reasons, but that's not where I was going with it at all..





> and they are a great way to troll the flat-earth non-GMO science deniers that come visit


That is generally considered a political topic. BTW while I fully understand the science behind GMO in my opinion it is an abomination. Especially for our food supply.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

They cannot determine how I feed, what I do with the fish I own that are called glofish but are my fish that I care for. Sorry but I can give a freaking hoot about a stupid patent they may think they have on "my" fish that I bought and own. If i want to breed then so be it. If I feed them extra to get them to breed then so be it. They have absolutely no say in what I do with "my" fish that I own. They do not own the food I buy. He house I pay to live in. The electricity I pay to have. The water bill. Ect. Sorry but they did not even genetically engineer the ones I own but are offspring of others. Sorry I seem irate but I have reason to be. 

They may have rights to the ones they directly generically engineered but not to my fish any day and I dare them to come at me and say otherwise. 

And they do not lose their color. I have had mine for more than a year now and their color is still as bright as it was day 1
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

^ when kept properly they do not fade or lose their color at all.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I've never fed my fish anything to bring them into spawning condition and yet, the congos spawn regularly, and a pair of angels seem to be cleaning an intake right now.

You notice the glofish introduced to market so far have all been scatter spawners. No livebearers and while they did dip their toe into the cichlid pond with some angels at a show, I have yet to see any for sale. One has to make an effort to breed barbs, tetras, and danios as they eat the eggs, and if they don't, their tank mates will. Livebearers are like rabbits, and once cichlids decide to pair off, you have to put forth effort to KEEP them from reproducing (and killing the competition but that's another story)


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I imagine that regulation for Glofish is much like regulation for patented plants in your garden (I am a garden designer and horticulturist so have run into this topic on plant forums many times in the past and most plants are far easier to vegetatively propagate than it is to breed glofish). It may be illegal but unless you do it large scale for profit no one is going to come after the home hobbyist. Now if you suddenly started breeding them in large quantities and trying to sell them to wholesalers or start advertising that you are breeding them for sale that may be a different story. But there are no fish police sneaking around video recording your living room fish tank or fish rooms.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

clownplanted said:


> They cannot determine how I feed, what I do with the fish I own that are called glofish but are my fish that I care for. Sorry but I can give a freaking hoot about a stupid patent they may think they have on "my" fish that I bought and own. If i want to breed then so be it. If I feed them extra to get them to breed then so be it. They have absolutely no say in what I do with "my" fish that I own. They do not own the food I buy. He house I pay to live in. The electricity I pay to have. The water bill. Ect. Sorry but they did not even genetically engineer the ones I own but are offspring of others. Sorry I seem irate but I have reason to be.
> 
> *They may have rights to the ones they directly generically engineered but not to my fish any day and I dare them to come at me and say otherwise.
> *
> ...


Tell that to farmers that had their corn pollenized by Monsanto GMO and were sued. The tech that is in "your" fish is in fact their's and if they find you selling the offspring, or trading, they will come after you. And they have more money to fight you than you do to defend yourself.
Given that the tech was sold by Yorktown Technologies to Spectrum Brands for over $50 million I would venture they are going to protect their investment.
As an aside
One of our society members worked at 5D in Tampa to develop the fish under license. He was in charge of it way back when.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Wasn't this thread suppose to be about inappropriate aquarium sizes, what happened?


----------



## puser1 (Aug 13, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> This one looks like fun too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 2 gallon so about .66g per chamber. I've been watching for the price to fall on this to buy so I can put a couple shrimp in them. Do you guys think it's fine or still too small for shrimp so I can forget about this specific tank? I just love the waterfall design and wish they made a bigger size one and a straight one so it doesn't curve.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

puser1 said:


> It's 2 gallon so about .66g per chamber. I've been watching for the price to fall on this to buy so I can put a couple shrimp in them. Do you guys think it's fine or still too small for shrimp so I can forget about this specific tank? I just love the waterfall design and wish they made a bigger size one and a straight one so it doesn't curve.


It might say 2G but it's not 2G available to the fish or .67G. Some of that water is underneath for the filtration. But even if it was it's still makes no sense for a Betta since the flow is strong. I wouldn't put shrimp in it either if you read the horrible reviews it receives and fish seem to get sucked in below. This i clearly a case of appealing to someones since of aesthetics without giving a crap about the fish that go in it.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Bought one of those a few years ago and it was awful. Luckily I bought it at Petco so I just returned it. Waste of money imo.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Wasn't this thread suppose to be about inappropriate aquarium sizes, what happened?




I don't even know at this point, what ever works.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

puser1 said:


> It's 2 gallon so about .66g per chamber. I've been watching for the price to fall on this to buy so I can put a couple shrimp in them. Do you guys think it's fine or still too small for shrimp so I can forget about this specific tank? I just love the waterfall design and wish they made a bigger size one and a straight one so it doesn't curve.




I don't know how handy you are but you could build one that could look pretty nice. My LFS has a bunch of these type of waterfall tanks, but each individual cubical is like 30 gallons instead of .67,


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Flip side is I know a few that because of that stupid goldfish are now strong in the hobby.


Yup - that's where I got my start. I won a single feeder type goldfish at the county fair as a kid. We went to the little all purpose store in town (way too small of a town for walmart) and got him a "proper" goldfish bowl, food, and dechlorinator. He lived in that bowl for a couple of weeks when my dad decided he needed something bigger, and went out and bought a 20 gallon setup that ran for a good 20+ years (not that the poor goldfish that started it all lasted more than a year or two). The little freshwater tank eventually led to my dad's 150g tricked out reef tank, and started my fascination with aquariums/fish that has led to the 6 tanks I currently have running (which is less than half what I had running at my peak).


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

Okay, I saw this about a year ago, and I just dug it back up for you guys, lol. It is probably the most cringe worthy aquarium video I have ever seen; I'm sure it is fake because of how ridiculous it is, but it is still incredibly amazing and, quite frankly, hilarious (if it is fake). The problem in the video is less having to small a tank (he has a 10 gal) and more what he puts in it. Enjoy this fake masterpiece of pure aquatic cringe. I am pretty sure this dude made the video just to trigger people like us. 
Enjoy:

https://youtu.be/-QEwbXps3Kk


----------



## puser1 (Aug 13, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I don't know how handy you are but you could build one that could look pretty nice. My LFS has a bunch of these type of waterfall tanks, but each individual cubical is like 30 gallons instead of .67,


Not handy at all :crying:


RIP whatever poor fishy that had to live in this " mini aquarium" :frown2:


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

houseofcards said:


> Whats probably even worse was/is the practice of giving away goldfish/bettas as prizes at carnivals. The person who wins one probably didn't plan it and has nothing really setup to house it. I"m sure most of them don't last a week.


usually die within two days really. I've seen some die in the bags before leaving the fair even.

Bump:


JJ09 said:


> Wow. I can't believe he 1) used a piece of _evergreen_ shrub and 2) used scotch tape to adhere it to a pebble? what?! plus everything else in that vid is ALL KINDS OF WRONG


You missed the part where he said to share it with your friends who like keeping GOLDFISH!!! lolololol, I almost passed out.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

clownplanted said:


> They cannot determine how I feed, what I do with the fish I own that are called glofish but are my fish that I care for. Sorry but I can give a freaking hoot about a stupid patent they may think they have on "my" fish that I bought and own. If i want to breed then so be it. If I feed them extra to get them to breed then so be it. They have absolutely no say in what I do with "my" fish that I own. They do not own the food I buy. He house I pay to live in. The electricity I pay to have. The water bill. Ect. Sorry but they did not even genetically engineer the ones I own but are offspring of others. Sorry I seem irate but I have reason to be.
> 
> They may have rights to the ones they directly generically engineered but not to my fish any day and I dare them to come at me and say otherwise.
> 
> ...


I support you 100%. You can't tell me how to keep and care for my pets, and if that leads to them breeding as a part of their natural life cycle, then so be it. Then the ethics of raising the fry come into play. I digress though. In my country, these fish are being bred by thousands and re-sold to pet shops, and other customers. I've even seen some different color and patterned morphs emerging.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I almost think their funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gets worse ....
This goldfish is screaming " help me "









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Deedledee said:


> It gets worse ....
> This goldfish is screaming " help me "
> 
> 
> ...




He's screaming will I'm laughing out loud at why you would ever want to "walk" your fish. It really doesn't care to get some fresh air, but I'm sure it loves its ample space. ): [emoji23]


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

If it has a lid, could save fish bags. "Here, put them in my fish-purse"


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

I know this thread is about the containers, but even past that I cringe anytime I see bettas with non-wildtype fin shapes. Long-finned bettas clearly have trouble swimming. It breaks my little mammal heart.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

It's interesting in Germany at least there is a minimum aquarium size by law:

'Harro Hieronimus, chair of the German Livebearer Society and the International Rainbowfish Association, was asked to create for the German Ministry of Agriculture a set of minimum requirements for the humane care of fish. His expert opinion has been translated into law in Germany. He maintains that fish must have a minimum volume of 13 gallons of water in an aquarium approximately 24 inches by 12 inches by 12 inches in size. Hieronimus states, "Keeping fish permanently in smaller tanks is cruelty against animals and [in Germany] may be prosecuted by law."'

Although probably hard to enforce at least you won't see tiny tanks in LFS and Big Box in Germany. Hopefully other countries will follow. The manufacturers that put these ridiculous pictures of all the fish crammed into these little containers are a big problem.


----------



## TormentedFishTank (May 21, 2017)

puser1 said:


> It's 2 gallon so about .66g per chamber. I've been watching for the price to fall on this to buy so I can put a couple shrimp in them. Do you guys think it's fine or still too small for shrimp so I can forget about this specific tank? I just love the waterfall design and wish they made a bigger size one and a straight one so it doesn't curve.


I considered buying one once, but I was going to put corals in it.


----------



## puser1 (Aug 13, 2017)

TormentedFishTank said:


> I considered buying one once, but I was going to put corals in it.


Oooh! Never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I heard that live goldfish in platform shoes used to be a thing back in the 70's:














.


----------



## deer_dani13 (Sep 16, 2017)

I am new to planted aquariums and fish keeping, but this is so much nope. Only accurate photo on the box would be a pile dead fish. Poor babies.


----------

